# Better refil for 7mm closed end



## Xephius (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for a "Cross" style rollerball refill? I hate to spend the time to create a custom closed end pen and stick a crappy ballpoint cartridge in it. Suggestions?

-X



----------



## woodsofourlives (Apr 24, 2009)

Check penrefillnow.com they have cross liquid ink refills


----------



## Xephius (Apr 24, 2009)

woodsofourlives said:


> Check penrefillnow.com they have cross liquid ink refills



That link is not working for me, http://www.penrefillsnow.com did work, but these seem to be the same as the standard ballpoint insert. Are these significantly better than other Cross inserts?

-X



----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

you can't use a rollerball refill in a pen that isn't capped. The ink will dry up and clog.

The gel inks are the closest you'll get for either the parker style or cross style.


----------



## Xephius (Apr 24, 2009)

Right on Mike,

I will try out some of these cartridges to see how I like them, thanks for the info.

I never said I wasn't going to make a cap! But I will keep that in mind  Maybe I should just move up to a larger diameter to accommodate the rollerballs.

-X



----------



## wolftat (Apr 24, 2009)

Why are the $1.00 refills selling for $55 for 50, is this some sort of special sale?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Xephius said:


> Right on Mike,
> 
> I will try out some of these cartridges to see how I like them, thanks for the info.
> 
> ...



Take a look here.  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45976

The Schmidt Rollerball is about the same diameter as the Parker, so it may fit in the 7mm tube as the parker does. As long as you figure a way to cut the airflow to the tip, the door is open.


----------



## Xephius (Apr 25, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Why are the $1.00 refills selling for $55 for 50, is this some sort of special sale?



It is simply a matter of supply and demand.... They know as the demand goes up, they can charge more right? Clearly if you order more pens, you have a higher demand and they should raise their prices.... Yea, that's sound logic.

Mike,

Thanks for the link to that pen and the details on the transmission. That will come in handy. Man that is a good looking pen too!

-X



----------



## titan2 (May 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Why are the $1.00 refills selling for $55 for 50, is this some sort of special sale?


 
*Yeah, my thoughts exactly!!!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## workinforwood (May 6, 2009)

I like to browse through office max..staples.  I know it can cost an extra dollar...but you don't pay the shipping...but the main reason is that I know the customer can go straight into the office store and buy a refill.  Some of the kit pens have re-fills that are not so easy to obtain.


----------

